# Maple Workbench



## Kirk Allen (Nov 7, 2006)

Unfortunatly I only sold the wood that made this fine looking workbench. 

Its from one of my customers who picked up some maple a couple years ago. He drove clear from Chicago to pick it up. He sent me the pics so I thought I would share his work...................and my gratification for supplying the wood:icon_wink:


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

Nice.....:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

A guy would kinda hate to get that one dirty or scratched....:icon_wink: :icon_wink:


----------



## JP Sinclair (Nov 13, 2006)

That's what I was thinking!. It would probably end up in the house as a conversation piece and would keep working on my old beat up 2X4 and plywood monstrosity--


----------

